# ComNav 1420 Autopilot



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

So, for the next investment on my boat, I'm considering an autopilot. Anyone ever had a ComNav 1420? I'm looking for a basic autopilot that I can hit a button and go in a straight line. I have a 34' with inboards and hydraulic steering. On a calm day I can set the rudder and go rather straight to set lines. But in a chop, need someone near the helm. I've read good things about ComNav but wanted to check with the Lake Erie crowd here at OGF.


----------

